# Cooking in-vehicle



## Jaguwar (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

We finally got our vehicle a 1988 Astro cargo van similar to this one. (Pictures of the actual van will come later, I promise) It has a cage in it, but if I remove it I'd have about 8 feet of space by about 4 feet.

In short (no puns intended) it's not a lot of space for a sofa/bed AND kitchen space. My question is, how do you rubber trampers do it? Do you cook inside your vehicle, all stealth like? Does your kitchen have to be accessed from the outside, and if so how does that work? Surely that attracts attention? The whole point of the van is to be as stealth as possible *every*where, at all times. Doing "unusual" or "unexpected" things is not being stealthy. People can be unobservant, sure... but not THAT much. SO what do you do in your vehicle?


----------



## landpirate (Aug 16, 2015)

i cook inside my vehicle, I've got a built in kitchen which includes a hob, oven, grill and sink. Now admittedly my van is bigger than yours 








but I think it's still possible to cook in a van your size, you just need to be organised and careful (you don't want to start a fire!) with the space you have I would have thought it unlikely you can have a dedicated kitchen built so i would suggest a camping stove type thing, something like this




then you can pack it away when you're finished with it. its going to get hot in your van when you're cooking so if you can fit a skylight in the roof you can let some hot air out without people really being aware you are in there. If not then open the driver/passenger windows as that will draw less attention to opening side/back door. Make sure you get a carbon monoxide alarm and fire extinguisher as you don't want to gas yourselves or burn your bed!

i am able to access the living space of my van from the driving space, this is a really good thing as I don't have to get looked at by the outside world. I aim to be as stealthy as possible when I'm parked in non-campsite type situations which is most of the time, because the outside world is nosey and jealous that i don't pay rent. 

I do a lot of rearranging stuff in my van/unloading and reloading hard to access stuff in my underbed storage area (this has to be accessed from outside) at nighttime when there are less people around or in a car park as nobody pays the blindest bit of notice to you there.

its great to be able to cook inside your van as it's going to save you a load of money, you can cook all the great skipped food you've scavenged.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Aug 16, 2015)

I dont know much, but i know if you invest in some alumnium foil, your engine when hot is awesome for cooking things


----------



## landpirate (Aug 16, 2015)

oh also, it's usually possible to remove the bulkhead (the bit separating the driving/living area) if you can then I would recommend doing this as it's great for safety as you can drive away without getting out your van in case of marauding bears or rent paying losers


----------



## Jaguwar (Aug 16, 2015)

LOL @landpirate Yeah, that's one reason I'm considering removing the bulkhead, but we're also traveling with a dog, so I think I might have to replace it, instead, with one with a sliding door (the current one blocks access altogether). That way we retain access all the way front to back without having to exit, but can keep the dog out of our hair while actually driving.
I'm nearly jealous of your vehicle, I LOVE those! They're spacious enough for two AND for a full on kitchen, and that rocks! If we could have afforded it... alas Babylon!

The plan is to have a dedicated kitchen, though, so I need to be creative about it. I've got the venting pretty much figured out, and with a raised roof we'll have vertical storage space, but I found an idea (see below) where the stove (even if it's a portable one, which might be part of the solution) is in the back, swing-out door. Whenever we're in private or in a "camping" area, we could cook outside, but in the city we'd cook inside.





@Psylock1045 the point is to *not* attract attention. That is guaranteed to get people curious and, worse even than just looking, *TALKING*. No thanks. (Though in a private setting I probably will do that just for the hell of it)


----------



## Mankini (Aug 16, 2015)

Cooking inside vehicle makes stinky. Then you drive and you can smell stale grease etc wafting up out of yr upholstery. Better to stop up on an old USFS road and use propane outside.


----------



## Jaguwar (Aug 16, 2015)

My problem is waking up in the middle of (say) Austin, TX hungry. You see my problem? I'd like to get my eggs on BEFORE we move out.

Obvious;y I wouldn't want to cook inside ALL the time, but I need the ability to do so. Besides, RV's do it, that's what vents are for, largely.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 16, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Cooking inside vehicle makes stinky. Then you drive and you can smell stale grease etc wafting up out of yr upholstery. Better to stop up on an old USFS road and use propane outside.



unless you're cooking fresh-caught fish every day, this has never been an issue in any vehicle i've lived in.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 16, 2015)

I use alot of pnut oil, garlic, curry, cumin, etc.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 16, 2015)

@Jaguwar , that cooking set up looks amazing and gives you the best of both words. Great idea. 

I noticed that layout has a sink. Although I have one I have to say that my sink goes unused a lot, I have a plumed in cold tap with a pump but sometimes filling up my aquaroll that feeds the water to the sink can be a pain in the arse if I can't find a tap it can fit under so I just use a washing up bowl and pour water in from a 5 ltr bottle. If you don't really have space for a sink don't worry too much is my advice. I've lived in two vans now that have had sinks and I can honestly say i have only used them a handful of times. Another thing is it's a dead give away you're in there if the sink outlet is just draining into the gutter. I use a washing up bowl and tip the water straight down a drain when nobody is looking, this helps maintain stealth mode. 

you could build a wooden bulkhead with a door in it so you can get in and out of the back and keep the dog out. I travel with a dog and she usually travels up front with me but she is either on the passenger seat or if we have company she is totally happy on the floor between the seats. But it would definitely be handy on occasion to be able to keep her out of the way. 



voodoochile76 said:


> Cooking inside vehicle makes stinky.



the only things I find make my van stink for an extended amount of time is bacon and dirty boys avoid both and you'll be fine


----------



## Mankini (Aug 16, 2015)

Safety first when cooking in enclosed areas! -A Sweep.

Bacon yes. Drrrty Boiz, eh. not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 16, 2015)

Psylock1045 said:


> I dont know much, but i know if you invest in some alumnium foil, your engine when hot is awesome for cooking things



I was once brought a can of chili by the brakeman who said he had it on the exhaust manifold. Scorching hot.


----------



## Jaguwar (Aug 22, 2015)

landpirate said:


> @Jaguwar , that cooking set up looks amazing and gives you the best of both words. Great idea.
> 
> I noticed that layout has a sink. Although I have one I have to say that my sink goes unused a lot, I have a plumed in cold tap with a pump but sometimes filling up my aquaroll that feeds the water to the sink can be a pain in the arse if I can't find a tap it can fit under so I just use a washing up bowl and pour water in from a 5 ltr bottle. If you don't really have space for a sink don't worry too much is my advice. I've lived in two vans now that have had sinks and I can honestly say i have only used them a handful of times. Another thing is it's a dead give away you're in there if the sink outlet is just draining into the gutter. I use a washing up bowl and tip the water straight down a drain when nobody is looking, this helps maintain stealth mode.
> 
> ...


No sink huh? I was thinking of getting it to drain into a gray water jug, rather than draining straight outside,which we'd dump whenever we got a chance, but if we don't need one at all that's better. I sure could use the room! 

I like the hand-built bulkhead idea, I dunno why I didn't think of that. Gonna be building every other damn thing in it, and is cheaper than the alternatives I jag in mind! Thanks! 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 22, 2015)

Jaguwar said:


> I was thinking of getting it to drain into a gray water jug, rather than draining straight outside,which we'd dump whenever we got a chance, but if we don't need one at all that's better. I sure could use the room!



that's a point, I don't have a waste water tank on my van so if you had that as an option it might make having a sink more appealing. I dunno I guess it's all personal taste and depends on how you do things. From my experience it takes a while living in a van/caravan to work out how/where you want things.

Sounds like you've got some good ideas. Keep us updated of your build progress.


----------



## WanderScoop (Aug 26, 2015)

It's not too hard to cook in a truck or van, I usually just pop a window a little bit and then start something on the little burner of my back packer stove. As long as you have good airflow you'll be fine and eventually you'll figure out what works best for you with time


----------



## Jaguwar (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not worried about my ability to cook a little something easy, I'm worried about lack of space! Lol I don't think I can overstate how genuinely tiny the back of this can is. There is about 6 feet from the back of the driver seat to the back door... But a little less than 4 from the passenger side slider to the back door. Tiny. 

I'll figure something out. We'll get creative!  

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## Durp (Aug 26, 2015)

Put a vent in the roof like the type on campers, and if you are handy with 12v dc, get the type with a fan and wire dat bitch up. Sink = decent size bowl. Have a little 2 gal bucket to dump the rinse water in. Everything must serve dual purposes atleat.


----------



## Jaguwar (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah I already have the fan picked out. I did need the reminder about dual purpose (or better!) items though, thank you. 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## creature (Aug 26, 2015)

you know.. i'm not sure stealth is really that big of a deal.. i mean.. i understand, but.. just my experience has been that if you know *where* to park, you can do a hell of a lot more to your rig..
not a criticism, just a comparative thought..

you need to consider if this is going to be your home or just an excursion/escape vehicle..
if you're going to live in it *and* travel, you'll need insulation, if you go north at all, this time of year.

the best kitchen, for a small vehicle is a camper stove used outside.
if you want coffee or soup, and *must* cook in the vehicle, get a small primus stove or a jet boil.
you can even dice some fresh veggies & chicken & cook in those.. a bit pricey, but def small.
!!!HAVE A FIRE EXTINGUISHER ON HAND!!!
!!!AT ALL TIMES!!!

you need to be carefull about scrimping on tools.
dunno how mechanical you are, but after your fuel, & even before your sleeping bag, tools are your primary vehicle based survival commodity.
have an extra serpentine belt (or 1 of each belt used).
have a good sized section of flexi-hose & clamps.

after you have basic "get my ass out of the desert or off this fucking mountain alive" equipment, *then* think about where to put your kitchen.

elevate your bed by about 12" - 18".
place 12"- 18" x 6' sections of wood along the length of the floor.
place 2 sections of plywood, 1/2 the width, hinged upon the length on top of the wood sections.

*avoid boxes*, unless they are 100% square/rectangular..
avoid fiberboard.

with carefull stowage you can increase your living space by about 50%.
an elevated bed also gives you the options of a bit of seating in the back.

use the walls for shelving.

living in a van isn't about having room *in* the van..
it is about the van getting you to where you have way fucking *more* room than is in it.
a regular/mini sized van, at best, is just a sleeping spot & a cargo carrier.

if you want luxuries on demand, as well as personal stowage, you need to look at camper setups/mods.

anyways..
don't mean to sound bitchy, but your beast is intended to *be* a beast, if you are truly going to use it..
these cute, pretty, nice, neat, clean, clever little rigs that we all see pictures of are *not* the real gig, when they are doing the work they are meant to do, unless you have enough $$$$$ to be able to stay in nice paid campgrounds & eat out & stay on paved roads.

any rig that takes you places well is going to be a different sort of creature.

i have yet to meet any hard-core rubber trampers who have a rig that looks *anything* like a vacationing vehicle.. now.. if you are doing *city* tramping.. i dunno.. maybe it's different..

i've done it in Manhattan, Hoboken (ugh..), Berkeley, SLO (sweet), & a couple other spots, & my rig *still* looked like shit, so maybe it's just me..

not sure how many of you there are, either.
you might want to pull the front passenger seat.
if the van is small enough that you don't need to sit next to each other in order to enjoy the sights & communicate, the front seat is a luxury.. you'd be amazed how much room it takes.. *thatt* could be a good spot for a kitchen.. alternatively, you could remove the front seat & rebuild it as a sitting chest, with a thinne, folding backrest (i've done both, & it works great).
just make sure you have a seatbelt setup intact, even if they are fixed position, both for appearances & reasonable safety... otherwise just pull the seat & turn it into a cargo area.

anyways.. just some ideas.. make sure you have a good first aid kit, too..

AND A FIRE EXTINGUISHER!!!

at *least* a box of baking soda, for sure!!






if you want


----------



## Jaguwar (Aug 27, 2015)

Good advice, all of it. 

We (there are two of us, plus, maybe, the dog.... We're still deciding on that) do mean to do some urban tramping, and we do mean to live in the thing, especially when "in town", thus the need for as much stealth add possible. Having said that, no way am I thinking of going "rugged" (i.e. of road) with this thing; that would require a whole different vehicle. I'm aware and mindful of the limitations. 

Nonetheless, I genuinely appreciate your advice and mean to come back to it. Thank you. 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------

